# Royal Newfoundlanders



## YZT580 (29 Jun 2008)

Just a note.  July 1 is not just a remembrance and celebration for Canada Day.  It is also the day that the Royal Newfoundland Regiment went over the top in Beaumont Hamel in the first Battle of the Somme and were totally decimated.  If any have had the chance to walk the field, you will know that they didn't have a prayer, yet they obeyed orders. Please join with me in remembering their sacrifice before you start with the celebrations.  Thanks.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jun 2008)

Was already planning on Remembering, but thanks for posting this up.


Deadpan


----------



## King Elessar (29 Jun 2008)

i was not aware of this. thanks for sharing, i will say a prayer on July 1st for those boys and men.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jun 2008)

The Canadian Virtual War Memorial identifies 243 Royal Newfoundlanders who died 1 July 1916.

Search Criteria
Date of Death: July 1, 1916
Regiment: Royal Newfoundland Regiment


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jun 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> The Canadian Virtual War Memorial identifies 243 Royal Newfoundlanders who died 1 July 1916.
> 
> Search Criteria
> Date of Death: July 1, 1916
> Regiment: Royal Newfoundland Regiment


Whoa what a find, thanks for the link Mr. O'Leary.


Deadpan


----------



## muskrat89 (29 Jun 2008)

Just a note - when I clicked on the link, I got some search results, but had to "re-enter" the criteria in "Advanced Search" to get an accurate list


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jun 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Just a note - when I clicked on the link, I got some search results, but had to "re-enter" the criteria in "Advanced Search" to get an accurate list



It takes me to the search results.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jun 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Just a note - when I clicked on the link, I got some search results, but had to "re-enter" the criteria in "Advanced Search" to get an accurate list





			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> It takes me to the search results.


Yeah me too.


Deadpan


----------



## muskrat89 (29 Jun 2008)

Wasn't implying you had the link wrong. Just putting that up in case it happened to someone else.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jun 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Wasn't implying you had the link wrong. Just putting that up in case it happened to someone else.


Ah I see.


It's weird seeing some names from people who are distant relatives, really brings it all closer if you will.

God Bless them all 

Deadpan


----------



## greenjacket (5 Jul 2008)

Tuff folk in Newfouldland, with a very tuff Regiment


----------



## X-ENG -AT (8 Jul 2008)

Holy hell!  Theres a bit of everything out there on this forum.  I spent 5 years with 2RNFLDR before I went to the reg force.

Bloody decks


----------

